# One male Two Females?



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok so, my mom just brought home 2 female bettas, and I put them in with my male..... I already know that males can fight to the death, but with two females? A petco employee told us awhile ago that the male will be fine with two females.
Also I only have one 2.5 gallon, reserved for my male, a .5 gallon, and a small cylinder betta keeper, so should I separate them, if they don't have enough space?
I need some help with this, Rocket is already building a bubble nest, and chasing them around, flaring.:-(


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

They are going to kill each other. Bettas are territorial fish. You need to separate them immediately.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

In my opinion (I cannot speak for the rest of the board although, I do know of many who would agree.) 2.5 gallons filtered and heated is the minimum requirement for one Betta (Male or Female) Males should never be housed together or with Females (unless it is temporary during spawning and/or the tank is divided) and Females can occasionally co-exist in a Sorority setting (heavily decorated/planted tank of at least 10 gallons with no less than 6 females) or like with males the tank is divided...


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is possible, but definitely not in a 2.5g. It doesnt even work in a huge tank most of the time. Dont try it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Check out this sticky.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am getting my two small containers cleaned, and all that is happening now is that my male chases any female in sight, flaring his gills, the crowntail female I think is way too young, and hiding from both bettas. A pink veiltail female is trying to get his attention, but she still swims away, she is also under his bubble nest a lot, but doesn't have bars on her body.

I will separate them as soon as I can, but, it doesn't seem like anything dangerous is going on, but I will monitor them until separation


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

SeaKnight said:


> In my opinion (I cannot speak for the rest of the board although, I do know of many who would agree.) 2.5 gallons filtered and heated is the minimum requirement for one Betta (Male or Female), Males should never be housed together or with Females (unless it is temporary during spawning and/or the tank is divided), and Females can occasionally co-exist in a Sorority setting (heavily decorated/planted tank of at least 10 gallons with no less than 6 females) or, like with males, the tank is divided...


 
Realized, after it was too late, I forgot punctuation.. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes like the others said, try to seperate them ASAP. If spawning happens to occur by some _rare_ chance, you will have to 'cull' the fertilized eggs- because you probably don't have the resources to handle any more new fish with the current situation. 

If you don't have enough suitable homes for the fish, it is possible to take them back to the pet store that you got them from.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Tankman, why do you think it is possible?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> It is possible, but definitely not in a 2.5g. It doesnt even work in a huge tank most of the time. Dont try it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Didn't you mean "im"possible? ;-) Remember, we're talking about splendens and not wilds as this is a splendens' forum.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i know lol. Remember my "mystery tank" its in my tanks. But that tank is extremely odd. Im never going to recommend it ;-).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Ya i know lol. Remember my "mystery tank" its in my tanks. But that tank is extremely odd. Im never going to recommend it ;-).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We are all free to experiment .. However do keep in mind since you want to be a vet one day that only the very last stage of aggression is attacking (and flaring too In The case of fish). This is why so many people think sororities they have are "ok" as well. Because they don't see fighting and flaring .. This doesn't mean they aren't showing very hard to see aggression to each other and lowering each others immune system this wAy. This is EXACTLY why the rate of disease is SO much higher in sorority tanks as opposed to proper community tanks .. And even more so with a male /female splenden tank. 

I point all this out for the OP as well so understanding even the females need not live together . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have separated them now, and Rocket is back to his usual self.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

A pink veiltail had a few rips through her back fins but they are healing pretty fast, so no major damage has been done, and the crowntail was hiding from him, and the other female almost the whole time. It was quite a sight to see Rocket flaring like that though, I have never seen him flare before.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

At one time (I am going back about 10 years) it was quite common practice in a large community tank to have one male betta and a few females.

I know I did we had a 4 foot fully planted tank with all the works. The male kept to one end had a favourite spot the girls just stayed out of his way, we didn't seem to have any issues. But then the tank was thriving with plants and there were other fish as well, and plenty of space. So very different circumstance, and your set up is really only suitable for one fish.

Glad to hear you separated them.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> It is possible, but definitely not in a 2.5g. It doesnt even work in a huge tank most of the time. Dont try it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Possible--with _wilds._ Not the domestic betta splendens.

Or if you have, like, a 300g tank, then you might get away with 3 bettas in it.

Those females either need 2.5 tanks of their own or should be taken back to the store.

Edit: Glad to hear they're separated!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is possible. A buddy of mine had 3 males and a bunch of females in a very heavily planted 75. Also me and beautifulbetta had luck with it, so it is possible. But we had very different circumstances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> It is possible. A buddy of mine had 3 males and a bunch of females in a very heavily planted 75. Also me and beautifulbetta had luck with it, so it is possible. But we had very different circumstances.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But in another thread you said you had wilds and not Splendens which isn't even comparable.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes i had wilds together. I also have a white pair of splendens together. I think you responded to that post. But I dont recommend it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

The OP has separated their fish now so lets not have any disagreements and or bring up mentioning others threads. Thank you !


----------

